# Buttons klonen



## pauschpage (21. Juli 2002)

Hallo !

Ich wollte in einer Homepage buttons erstellen. Dabei habe ich einen Button genommen, und ihn einfach kopiert, dann habe ich den Text verändert: In Fireworks 4

Aber wenn ich das in Fireworks MX mache, ändern sich dann alle buttons, auch wenn ich die Funktion: Rechtsklick, Klonen nehme passiert das !

HELP !


----------



## Nofear (22. Juli 2002)

Hallo!

Zitat:

"Auch hier nochmal :

du bist Opfer der Neuerungen geworden, die MM bei der neuen Version in Bezug auf Symbole gemacht hat. 

Symbole sind in der neuen Version wirkliche Symbole, was sie in FW4 noch nicht wirklich waren... 

Das heisst. Du solltest in deinem Fall eine neue Instanz des gleichen Buttons in dein Dokument ziehen und dann im Eigenschafeninspektor im dafür vorgesehenen Feld die Beschriftung eingeben... 

Dann ändert sich der Text nur die betroffene Instanz des Button-Symbols..."

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Quelle:

LANtastic


Viel Glück

CIAO


----------

